# STRING & CABLE LENGHT ON PSE BABY G



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

if you go to the PSE website they will be able to help you out. 
www.pse-archery.com

Marc


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Depends on the cam, a lightning cam is listed as 94 3/4" string and 38 1/2" cable and a 1-cam maxis lists (string/cable) 91"/40 1/2", 93"/40 1/2", 93 1/2"/40" and 94"/40"- depending on the eccentric.


----------



## acc328 (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks guys


----------

